# Should I invest in Kiwi Farms



## Y2K Baby (Nov 6, 2019)

Or should I DDOS it and put a picture of my feet up on here.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 6, 2019)

You should invest in whatever it takes for you to make quality posts from time to time.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 6, 2019)

Recoil said:


> You should invest in whatever it takes for you to make quality posts from time to time.


Speed.


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 6, 2019)

Unless Josh wants you to be a part of his feeder fetish, no.


----------



## Harvey Danger (Nov 6, 2019)

If you can buy KF low and sell high, go for it.  EZ money.


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 6, 2019)

My guys says KF is in a bear right now due to summerposting continuing long past the normal season. The silver lining is that spedposting futures are looking bright.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 6, 2019)

Invest in Mammoth Tanks and Summon Materia for the great Kiwi War.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Nov 7, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> My guys says KF is in a bear right now due to summerposting continuing long past the normal season. The silver lining is that spedposting futures are looking bright.


Thanks.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 7, 2019)

We need kiwi coin


----------



## Eryngium (Nov 7, 2019)

I turned 49% of kiwi farms into a million dollars by investing.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 7, 2019)

Feet please. 

Also dong.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 7, 2019)

It would be a better investment than chainlink.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Nov 7, 2019)

I am long on canned food, gold and ammo and short on everything else.


----------



## Remove Goat (Nov 7, 2019)

Post cuticles.


----------



## Quintex96 (Nov 7, 2019)

Niggernerd said:


> We need kiwi coin


The official Kiwi Farms currency should be called 'Medallions'


----------



## Null (Nov 7, 2019)

yes, gib


----------



## Floop (Nov 8, 2019)

Null said:


> yes, gib


That’s not very professional Nool that’s most unorthodox.


----------



## Picklechu (Nov 8, 2019)

Kiwi Farms (OTC: KIWIFM) has never gone over $0.000000002/share, doesn't pay a dividend, and summer just isn't ending. SELL SELL SELL


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Nov 9, 2019)

Invest in Amber Lynn Reed, she always shows consistent growth.


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 9, 2019)

Dont! the quarterly call for shareholders are just somebody eating Pierogi on the toilet....


----------



## Bongsnake McGee (Nov 10, 2019)

feet disgusting, post bobs and vagene


----------



## TV's Adam West (Nov 10, 2019)

I invested 30 military grade bullets into KF and got more than TRIPLE my INVESTMENT BACK.


----------



## Kotaro (Nov 10, 2019)

I got a 41% return by investing my troonbucks.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 10, 2019)

If there is one thing dear leader likes more then watching Hamber shove an entire box if deep fried organic veggie puffs (cuz they are healthy) its people giving him their money.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 15, 2019)

So, how's the site finance doing? I heard somewhere that was kind of on the downhill recently.


----------



## Bitch Kitten (Nov 15, 2019)

It wouldn't be downhill if more people would follow through on those promises of feet pics


----------



## Spedestrian (Nov 28, 2019)

Definitely, investing in the Kiwi Farms has given me huge ROIs.**
** 0% returns on investment, 100% ROFLs on Internet.


----------

